

Ask HN: Where in Berlin are most of the startups? - rdl

I&#x27;m visiting Berlin right now (after speaking at 30c3), and wondering which areas of town have the greatest density of startups. There are various hackerspaces, but a lot of what&#x27;s going on seems to be less commercial than in SFBA. Would definitely be interested in seeing what the commercial startup scene is like, too.
======
playing_colours
You can check Mitte and Friedrichshain areas. I work at southern Schönhauser
Allee / Torstraße, and there is a lot of startup life here, particularly you
may be interested to visit St. Oberholz Café at Rosenthaler Platz, popular
cafe / co-working place among startupers and guys with Macbooks.

------
davidsmith8900
\- This might help ~>
[http://berlinstartupmap.com/](http://berlinstartupmap.com/)

~~~
rdl
Thanks! That was exactly what I was looking for. Particularly trying to figure
out of Neukoelln is "up and coming" or "a neighborhood too far".

~~~
playing_colours
I am not sure Neukölln is popular among commercial startups in software
development. AFAIK it's rather attractive for art students / expats.

